# How to double expose using a Rolleiflex Automat 3.5A



## NJSwede (Jan 9, 2013)

I am shooting with a 1951 Rolleiflex Automat 3.5A film camera (120) and would like to take some double exposures. The camera does not have a shutter lock release and the film must advance to unlock the shutter. Looking for suggestions from creative photographers how I can by-pass this locking mechanism. This is a fun camera to shoot black and white photos with. Thank you!


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 11, 2013)

Scan and Photoshop.

You can do it in your darkroom too, I'm told, but I'm afraid that unless you alter the camera you're not likely to find joy in this regard.

Or you could just get a camera that can do this.



If you need help, you can send me this one so that you'll really need another one.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the Rolleiflex models had a button near the crank to disengage the sprocket while cocking the shutter, other's didn't. Unfortunately I'm sure sure which didn't and which didn't. I would say if there is no such button on yours, you're out of luck.


----------

